# Leaking Washer



## Teimoshi (Mar 2, 2009)

My clothes washer is leaking when it runs. The brand is Maytag and the one we have is quite old. Problem is, we can't find a way to remove the panel, there are no screws or anything holding it in place.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably will need to lay it on its side and work from the bottom.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

^ exactly.... And you might get lucky and just find a cracked hose or loose hose connection.... or not.


----------

